# Best Image Hosting Sites For This Forum...



## BlackSG91 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm looking for advice on the best image hosting site to use for this forum. I'm currently on Imgur but when I post a picture from there it only shows up when I'm logged into Imgur or the pictures don't show at all. I can also post from Google Photos but then again I have to be signed into my account. I'm also on PhotoBucket but they want a fee for 3rd party image hosting so it's a bit frustrating at the moment on what I should do. I see other members on here having success posting pictures of their guitars or gear which I can see very well. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated...thanks to all in advance.


;>)/


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 11, 2018)

Actually use Imgur for everywhere else; for this forum I just upload directly into an album and link it in the post. Easy enough to do and works, you can upload from either your comp or your phone.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 11, 2018)

1EB55838-DCA3-45B0-BF92-60AD08A17D0A



__ Steinmetzify
__ May 29, 2018



Kemper





See?


----------



## vilk (Jun 12, 2018)

https://postimages.org/

It's simple, quick, you can use uploads or web addresses


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 12, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Actually use Imgur for everywhere else; for this forum I just upload directly into an album and link it in the post. Easy enough to do and works, you can upload from either your comp or your phone.



Thanks for your input which is very helpful. I noticed I don't have a Media tab yet. Maybe I have to reach a certain post count in order to upload pics onto this forum. Do you or anyone else on here know how many post counts you need for uploading pics. Thanks in advance.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 12, 2018)

vilk said:


> https://postimages.org/
> 
> It's simple, quick, you can use uploads or web addresses



Thank you...I wrote down the address and I'll give it a whirl to see if it works.


EDIT: Just found out it's a pay site and I'm looking for one that's free, but thanks for the suggestion.

;>)/


----------



## vilk (Jun 12, 2018)

BlackSG91 said:


> Thank you...I wrote down the address and I'll give it a whirl to see if it works.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just found out it's a pay site and I'm looking for one that's free, but thanks for the suggestion.
> ...



That's odd, because I use it constantly and have never paid a dime. I don't make an account though.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 12, 2018)

I vaguely remember being able to see the 'gallery' of stuff you've uploaded here, but I can't seem to find that anymore. I still have the Upload a File button though, which seems to do the trick when I want an image in a post.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 12, 2018)

vilk said:


> That's odd, because I use it constantly and have never paid a dime. I don't make an account though.



Oh...ok then. I guess you have to pay probably for unlimited uploads or something. I wrote down the site anyway so I'll give it another try. Thanks again.


;>)/


----------



## p0ke (Jun 13, 2018)

I use Google Drive. Takes a bit of messing around, but it works and since all my pics are there anyway, it's really convenient. To embed images here, you have to share the file and get the url, copy the file id from that and and put that into the url https://drive.google.com/uc?export=view&id=<id>. Like I said, a bit of a hassle, but it works.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 13, 2018)

The reason Imgur doesn't work is because they block access from any site with a classified section, including SSO. This has been the case for at least a couple years now.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 13, 2018)

p0ke said:


> I use Google Drive. Takes a bit of messing around, but it works and since all my pics are there anyway, it's really convenient. To embed images here, you have to share the file and get the url, copy the file id from that and and put that into the url https://drive.google.com/uc?export=view&id=<id>. Like I said, a bit of a hassle, but it works.


This is the answer I've been looking for since I backup everything to Google photos anyway. I'll have to give this a shot.


----------



## oracles (Jun 13, 2018)

I use flickr, but it can be a real pain in the ass when I dont have desktop access as the mobile site and app arent laid out the best and have lesser options than the full desktop site.


----------



## p0ke (Jun 14, 2018)

BlackMastodon said:


> This is the answer I've been looking for since I backup everything to Google photos anyway. I'll have to give this a shot.



Just one little extra thing here: you need to have the setting to show Google Photos in Google Drive enabled, and then you find the photo in there and enable sharing for that. That gives the right id for the url I gave, if you grab a photo id directly from Google Photos it will just result in a 404.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jun 18, 2019)

Ignore me, I'm testing if i got it right


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 20, 2019)

HUGH JAYNUS said:


> Ignore me, I'm testing if i got it right



I can see it. What photo hosting site did you use?


;>)/


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jun 20, 2019)

BlackSG91 said:


> I can see it. What photo hosting site did you use?
> 
> 
> ;>)/



I used the method Steinmetzify mentioned above. It was pretty simple. A little awkward though


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 20, 2019)

Testing the "Media Gallery Embed".













;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 21, 2019)

;>)/


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 24, 2019)

I use Tinypic at the mo but it's shutting down soon so I need to find a new hosting site. Will try a test from Postimage below.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 24, 2019)

Adieu said:


> View attachment 71319



I use that method on here but can you do multiple pics in a post with that? I've only ever been able to post a single pic that way.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 24, 2019)

IbanezDaemon said:


> I use that method on here but can you do multiple pics in a post with that? I've only ever been able to post a single pic that way.




Sure can. Up to 10, I think. You can then add them into the post as either a full-size image, or like a gallery of thumbnails like this:


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jul 24, 2019)

At least now I can post pics from Imgur by using the Media Gallery Embed...it's pretty much straightforward this method after a few tries.


;>)/


----------



## r33per (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Matt08642 (Jul 23, 2022)

If you’re on Windows you can just press Windows key + Shift + S and screenshot the image you want to post, then Ctrl + V to paste it in your message. Macs have a similar shortcut I just don’t know it, but I’ve been using this method for years to avoid hosting externally and embedding images


----------



## pondman (Jul 23, 2022)

I've been using this free site lately. https://icedrive.net/


----------

